# la pointe des cheveux



## Mioche

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si *la pointe des cheveux* est synonyme avec *l'implantation des cheveux* ?

Voici la phrase : 

_Je regardai l'homme avec pitié. Une ride profonde traversait son front de *la pointe des cheveux* à la racine du nez. [M. Schwob, __La Machine à parler__]_

Merci d'avance !


----------



## JClaudeK

Mioche said:


> Je voudrais savoir si *la pointe des cheveux* est synonyme avec *l'implantation des cheveux* ?


Au contraire, c'est* l'extrémité des cheveux*.
Par exemple:
On doit couper la pointe (des cheveux) quand on a les cheveux fourchus.


----------



## Mioche

JClaudeK said:


> c'est* l'extrémité des cheveux*


Alors je ne comprends pas bien la phrase, sauf peut-être si l'homme a les cheveux hérissés / en brosse. [Là, il y a toujours quelque chose qui cloche...] Mais, dans ce conte il n'y a aucune mention de la coiffure concernée.


----------



## JClaudeK

Le point de "l'implantation des cheveux" = la racine des cheveux



Mioche said:


> Alors je ne comprends pas bien la phrase, sauf peut-être si l'homme a les cheveux hérissés / en brosse.


Il faut sans doute s'imaginer un homme avec une mèche/ de courtes mèches de cheveux qui lui tombent sur le front.


----------



## Mioche

Voir _pointe_ sous B.II.1. :


> Implique un point d'attache, une « racine » Pointe d'une feuille, des cheveux.


----------



## JClaudeK

*B.− *
* 1. Partie terminale d'un élément anatomique*. Synon. _bout._


----------



## k@t

Re-bonjour, 

Je verrais bien une implantation des cheveux qui avancerait sur le front en pointe, comme par exemple *ici*.
(Et donc la ride irait de cette pointe-là à la racine du nez.)


----------



## Mioche

JClaudeK said:


> *B.− *
> * 1. Partie terminale d'un élément anatomique*. Synon. _bout._


Oui, mais n'est-ce pas qu'_un point d'attache, une « racine » d'un cheveu _ne suggère plutôt l'endroit où celui-ci commence à pousser ?


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, Mioche, tout à fait ; ça correspond à ce qu'on appelle beaucoup plus usuellement aujourd'hui la racine des cheveux, mais le contexte est assez clair.


----------



## k@t

Mioche said:


> Oui, mais n'est-ce pas qu'_un point d'attache, une « racine » d'un cheveu _ne suggère plutôt l'endroit où celui-ci commence à pousser ?


Oui, mais attention, le dictionnaire ne dit pas que _pointe _est synonyme de _racine _ou de_ point d'attache_, il dit que pour qu'il y ait pointe, il faut qu'il y ait racine ou point d'attache : que sans racine ou point d'attache, il ne peut y avoir de pointe.


----------



## Maître Capello

La définition du TLFi prête à confusion car la _pointe_ est bien l'opposé de la _racine_ pour ce qui est des cheveux. Le TLFi ne dit quoi qu'il en soit en effet pas qu'il *s'agit* d'un point d'attache ou d'une racine ; seulement que cela *implique* un point d'attache ou une racine.

Les définitions pertinentes du Larousse s.v. _pointe_ sont sans équivoque :


> Extrémité allongée, aiguë, fine d'un objet servant à piquer, à enfoncer, etc. : La pointe d'une aiguille.
> Objet ou partie d'un objet en forme d'aiguille, de lame, de pique : Une pointe de fer.
> Extrémité fine, étroite de quelque chose qui va en s'amenuisant : La pointe d'un clocher.
> Partie extrême qui s'avance : Jardin dont la pointe touche la rivière.


----------



## Bezoard

Effectivement, ce n'est pas la définition relevée qui dit que _pointe_ correspond ici à _racine_, mais plutôt le contexte de l'extrait cité. On retrouve un usage semblable ici :


> Le contour seul du front, depuis la _pointe des cheveux_ jusqu'à l'angle au-dessus de l'œil gauche;


L'art de connaitre les hommes par la physionomie
ou ici :


> La face commence à la _pointe des cheveux_ du _front_, & finit à l'extrémité du menton.


Dictionnaire universel françois et latin


----------



## Mioche

k@t said:


> le dictionnaire ne dit pas que _pointe _est synonyme de _racine _ou de_ point d'attache_


----------



## Mioche

@JClaudeK @k@t @Bezoard @Maître Capello Merci bien à tous !


----------



## Mioche

k@t said:


> Je verrais bien une implantation des cheveux qui avancerait sur le front en pointe, comme par exemple *ici*.


Il me semble que vous avez frappé juste car j'ai trouvé une traduction de ce texte en anglais, dans laquelle _la pointe des cheveux _est traduit avec le terme _widows peak__. _Bon, ce n'est peut-être pas la preuve finale mais je suis assez convaincu._
_


----------



## k@t

Mioche said:


> l me semble que vous avez frappé juste


Cool ! 



Mioche said:


> Bon, ce n'est peut-être pas la preuve finale


Tout à fait.


----------



## Bezoard

D'autant que le premier lien, message 12, montre qu'on parle de _pointe des cheveux_ à propos de Jules César dont le portrait ne semble pas montrer de "widows peak".


----------



## Mioche

Bezoard said:


> D'autant que le premier lien, message 12, montre qu'on parle de _pointe des cheveux_ à propos de Jules César dont le portrait ne semble pas montrer de "widows peak".


Alors mes doutes subsistent...


----------



## nicduf

Si l'homme dont il est question dans le message initial est coiffé "à la Jules César" c'est-à-dire avec les cheveux ramenés en une courte frange sur le front, on peut très bien comprendre "de la pointe des cheveux (extrémité opposée à la racine) à la base du nez".


----------



## Mioche

@nicduf Merci bien. L'explication que vous venez de donner me semble emporter l'affaire.


----------



## Bezoard

Sauf qu'a priori, ce n'est pas ce buste qui est commenté dans l'ouvrage cité, mais la gravure figurant sur la page précédant l'extrait "pointé", et cette gravure, inspirée de Rubens, n'est pas très explicite sur cette frange, pas plus d'ailleurs que ne l'est l'original de Rubens .

Par ailleurs, ma deuxième citation dans le message 12, tirée du dictionnaire, est encore plus générale et ne se préoccupe pas de la frange éventuelle de César : La face commence à la _pointe des cheveux _du _front_, & finit à l'extrémité du menton.


----------



## k@t

Je n’avais pas vu le message #12 de Bezoard. Dire des pointes de cheveux que ce sont des racines me parait a priori plutôt très surprenant et les deux liens donnés par Bezoard ne me semblent guère soutenir cette hypothèse.
Dans la reproduction du César de Rubens, ce qui est appelé _pointe _me parait bien correspondre à un _widow’s peak_.
On l’aperçoit sur la reproduction de _L’art de connaitre, etc_. et on la perçoit nettement mieux sur celle-ci :




On la voit également très bien sur l'œuvre originale donnée ci-dessus par Bezoard. 

La pointe dont il est question dans la définition de la face donnée par Le Trévoux - et qui n’est pas forcément aussi marquée que dans le _widow’s peak_, puisqu'il existe des implantations droites - correspond très vraisemblablement au _trichion_.


> *Rem. 1.* Empr. au gr. *Trichion,* subst. masc., anat. ,,Point situé à l'intersection de la racine des cheveux avec le plan sagittal, et indiquant la limite supérieure du visage``
> 
> TRICHODONTE : Définition de TRICHODONTE


À cet égard, _*ce document*_ est clairement plus explicite que Le Trévoux (il faut lire au-delà du premier paragraphe). On voit qu'il s'agit en fait d'une description des proportions du corps humain destinée aux artistes, soit quelque chose comme ça (où _tête _est donné plutôt que _face_, mais c'est un détail)  :


----------



## Bezoard

Eh bien, nous y arrivons enfin ! Le trichion me va très bien ! Et il correspond bien à la racine des cheveux (dans le plan médian).


----------



## k@t

Oui, mais l'hypothèse proposée par nicduf me parait également valable. Enfin, dans tous les cas (sauf une frange qui descend assez bas sur le front - au tiers ou à la moitié - pour l'hypothèse nicduf, et un widow's peak, également assez avancé sur le front, pour la mienne), une ride qui va de la racine du nez à celle des cheveux, c'est plutôt rare !
(Après, l'auteur ne recherche pas forcément le réalisme.)


----------



## Nicomon

Il est peut-être trop tard, mais pour ce que ça vaut... j'ai trouvé une autre version anglaise (traduction de John A Greene) sur cette page. […]

Je pense aussi qu'il pourrait s'agir d'un _widow's peak_, mais que le traducteur n'a pas jugé la précision essentielle.


----------



## Maître Capello

Toutes les suggestions faites jusqu'ici me semblent valables et il me paraît impossible de pouvoir trancher. Je les classerais toutefois dans l'ordre de vraisemblance suivant :

Il est bien question de l'extrémité libre des cheveux, la personne ayant une coupe de cheveux à la romaine avec une courte frange tombant sur le front.
L'auteur a employé _pointe des cheveux_ à mauvais escient au lieu de _naissance des cheveux_.
Il est question d'une implantation de cheveux en V.
L'hypothèse qui me semble en effet la moins vraisemblable est celle de l'implantation des cheveux en V car il ne me semble pas que dans la culture francophone on fasse spontanément référence à ce trait physionomique…


----------



## Mioche

Nicomon said:


> Il est peut-être trop tard


Il n’est jamais trop tard pour une réponse adéquate, merci bien !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> L'auteur a employé _pointe des cheveux_ à mauvais escient au lieu de _naissance des cheveux_.


 Je n'avais pas réalisé que c'était le forum français seulement. 
C'est ce que le traducteur a compris / interprété.    
Je ferais un parallèle avec _pointe du jour = naissance du jour_.

Dans un autre récit - Le Livre de Monelle, chapitre « La Perverse » - Marcel Schwob (le même auteur, donc) a écrit :  





> Tout à coup elle frémit de la *pointe des cheveux* aux talons.
> Source


Comprenez-vous « extrémité libre des cheveux » ? Moi, pas.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, mais là, pour le coup, il me semble que "de la pointe des cheveux aux talons" s'entend bien de l'extrémité des cheveux.


----------



## Maître Capello

Si on dit _de la pointe des cheveux aux talons_, on suggère que la coupe de cheveux est du type « brosse » et le terme est correctement employé – encore que j'aurais personnellement plutôt dit _de la pointe des cheveux aux *orteils*_…

Mais dans la phrase initiale, il est question de désigner une ride, qui ne peut bien évidemment pas partir de l'extrémité même des cheveux, une ride se formant sur la peau et non les cheveux. Dans ce cas la coupe n'est pas en brosse, mais romaine ou avec une implantation en V.


----------



## Bezoard

Je continue à penser que dans ce dernier cas, à tort ou à raison, il s'agit du trichion, c'est-à-dire de la base de l'implantation des cheveux sur le front.


----------



## Maître Capello

Reste que comme l'a déjà fait remarquer k@t, une ride traversant le front verticalement de part en part, soit du trichion à la racine du nez, serait assez singulière…


----------



## Bezoard

Absolument, et ce, quel que soit le sens qu'on donne à "pointe des cheveux". Mais il s'agit peut-être justement d'une originalité digne d'être mentionnée !


----------



## Maître Capello

Le sens ne serait toutefois pas si singulier si des mèches tombent jusqu'au milieu du front, donc des mèches un peu plus longues qu'à la romaine.


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai supprimé un bout du post 28... j'avais mal lu.  Il est question de Robert Browning dans le paragraphe précédent, mais « l'homme à la ride profonde » est un autre individu - l'inventeur fou. 





> *La Machine à parler*, dédié à Jules Renard, figure également dans _Le Roi au Masque d'Or._ Un individu étrange rend visite à un journaliste [...], à la suite d'un article consacré par ce dernier à l'invention du phonographe. L'homme prétend avoir fait mieux qu'Edison, et avoir inventé une machine à parler. Source


Le mot  _trichion_ - que je ne me souviens pas avoir vu ailleurs que dans les mots croisés - ne fait pas partie de mon vocabulaire.  Pour moi c'est un proche synonyme de naissance des cheveux.  C'est ce que je comprends,  et c'est ce qu'on trouve dans la version anglaise.


----------



## Mioche

@Nicomon Merci mille fois pour les liens que vous citez, ces articles me semblent vraiment très intéressants !


----------



## Nicomon

De rien, Mioche.  J'adore ce genre de recherches et puis... j'apprends en même temps.

Il ne faut pas oublier  que la phrase est  extraite d'un recueil de contes fantastiques publié en 1893.
Marcel Schwob peut très bien avoir pris des libertés d'auteur.  
Il nous faudrait une photo ou une image du « savant fou » en question.


----------



## Mioche

Bezoard said:


> il s'agit du trichion, c'est-à-dire de la base de l'implantation des cheveux sur le front.


Je penche de ce côté-là ces derniers jours...


----------

